# "Interpretation: VIII-78-52



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2017)

Subject: Section VIII, Division 1, UG93
and UG11
Date Issued: April 21, 1978
File: BC7897
Question: Is it correct to interpret that identification requirements for acceptance of material are met by UG11(
c)(1) and UG93(
a)(2) in reference to welded standard pressure parts, such as flanges, pipe, and pipe caps, and that Material Test Reports
or Certificates of Compliance are not required for such parts?
Reply: Yes​


----------

